# WTB: Cheap Drift Wood/Hydroponics stuff



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Well like it says. I need some cheap drift wood. Now "cheap" could mean going down to the Great Miami river and picking up some dead wood. Unfortunately that scares me. The little critters I'll be putting with this drift wood are probably quite fragile... 

So perhaps someone has some "used" drift wood... that was once in your tanks.. and you got tired of it floating or don't need it anymore.. something like that.

I also am looking for leca balls... round clay balls... found in "hydroponic stores." Just wondering if anyone has any leads to these in the Cincinnati area? 

Thanks for your help!

Chris


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sounds like you are gonna set up the frog tank in the near future! 

Is the wood for the frogs or the Shrimp? I will check and see if I have anything I want to part with and bring it with me tomorrow.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Well I want them to be for the frogs... (it takes almost a month for the terrarium to "settle" before adding little creatures). I'd be more prone to using Great Miami River wood for plants... as I don't care if a $.50 plant dies.. when little $45 creatures kick the bucket because Fernald ran into the water.. that's why I'm looking for "conditioned" wood...


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

CincyCichlids said:


> Well I want them to be for the frogs... (it takes almost a month for the terrarium to "settle" before adding little creatures). I'd be more prone to using Great Miami River wood for plants... as I don't care if a $.50 plant dies.. when little $45 creatures kick the bucket because Fernald ran into the water.. that's why I'm looking for "conditioned" wood...


What kind of frogs are you keeping Chris?


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Check this link out. Maybe not cheap enough and I haven't tried it myself...

http://www.manzanita.com/

-Russ


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I've never been to these places, but here's what an internet search returned.

J & S ENGINEERING INC.

427 Hopkins St
Cincinnati, OH 45203

(513) 241-0530

---

Super Harvest

5956 Colerain Ave
Cincinnati, OH, 45239-6414 
(513) 385-5999

www.superharvest.com

---

Kissed By The Sun Hydroponics Garden Cntr

10740 Reading Rd
Cincinnati, OH, 45241-2529 
(513) 769-0159

---

All Ohio Hydroponics Supplies Ordering Online DBA Hydroponics Wholesale LLC 
5200 Montgomery Rd, Cincinnati, OH 45212 
(800) 637-0949 
Email: infohydroponicswholesale.com


----------

